# Trying "fake" prism



## Shiranui (Jun 25, 2016)

Olypus OM-1, zuiko 50mm 1.8, Portra 160 converted to black and white because I didn't like the colors in shadows and under eyes... What do you think? 


 

... also having some problems uploading file here


----------



## Designer (Jun 25, 2016)

If you added the reflections, you should have stopped them at the model's shoulder.  They look good if they were on the back wall, but bringing them over the front of the model detracts.

Concept, balance, pose, frame all good.  

Try this again with bars of light (like sun shining through a venetian blind, for instance) on the backdrop.


----------

